# Bootable Nvme SSD im alten System möglich?



## hell046 (2. Januar 2018)

*Bootable Nvme SSD im alten System möglich?*

Ich visiere so langsam ein Upgrade meines Systems an. Das wird vorerst Stück für Stück passieren und eine Baustelle ist die SSD. Die "neue" Generation an NVME M2 SSD's ist beeindruckend schnell und soll in Zukunft einzug in mein System finden. Jetzt ist folgende Überlegung gekommen: Im aktuellen System kann ich die normale Sata SSD nicht ausreizen wegen SATA 2, da dachte ich es wäre eventuell über einen PCIe Adapter möglich eine schnelle nvme ins aktuelle System einzubinden. Dann hätte ich deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit und könnte die Nvme ins neue System übernehmen was dann M2 Anschlüsse haben wird. 

Ist diese Idee so umsetzbar, dass die Nvme SSD bootable ist? Und wird man damit auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreichen können? Ich hatte es schonmal mit einem SATA 3 PCIe Adapter versucht für die Sata SSD und es brachte keine Vorteile, gepaart mit Problemen dies als Boot Drive zu gestalten. Vielleicht hat das auch schon jemand umgesetzt? 

Zu meinem aktuellen System:
Intel Xeon 5660
Asus Rampage Extreme II X58
12GB Corsair Dominator 1600mhz Ram
SanDisk Ultra II 240gb SSD mit Windoof 7
1TB Seagate HDD
Asus GTX 980 Strix


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bootable Nvme SSD im alten System möglich?*

Gibt es natürlich,ob man das braucht wieder eine andere Sache.Zumal die Geschwindigkeit auch von den zu verfügung stehenden Pci Lanes abhängig ist.
Alles, was man über M.2 wissen muss
OCZ Toshiba RD400: Die derzeit schnellste M.2-SSD
Edit: Deine aktuelle SSD wird ja dann auch an Geschwindigkeit zulegen wenn die im neuen System mit Sata6 angebunden ist.
Hatten wir nicht herausgefunden das deine SSD völlig in Ordnung ist?
Edit: Wenn man nicht ständig riesen an Datenmengen hin u. her schickt reicht eine Sata SSD eigl. auch.


----------



## hell046 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bootable Nvme SSD im alten System möglich?*

Ja, die ist in Ordnung. War zum Glück nur der Sata Port oder Windows. Dass sie auf Sata6 schneller sein wird weiß ich, nur reizen diese neuen NVME SSD's einen dann doch. Ich würde mir mit Windows auf der NVME einfach nochmal einen Geschwindigkeitsboost im allgemeinen versprechen. Bzw. im aktuellen System dann eben bessere Geschwindigkeiten ohne die Sata 2 bremse, falls bootable möglich.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bootable Nvme SSD im alten System möglich?*

Achso im alten System
Ja ok dann bräuchtest du aber wirklich einen Pcie Adapter für die M2 nvme.
Dann sollte die Bremse natürlich behoben sein.Ob das alte System dann damit bootet ist die nächste Frage.


----------



## Dooma (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bootable Nvme SSD im alten System möglich?*

Bedenke das es bei älteren Systemen noch eine Schwachstelle gibt, die wenigsten haben einen 4x pcie slot...

Die meisten Boards haben meist zwei 16x slots + einen 1x slot und sind dann maximal belegt. 

Wobei die 16x slots nur bei einfacher Belegung auch 16x sind. 
Steckt man eine 4x Karte (SSD) in den zweiten 16x slot, dann laufen beide 16x slots nur noch mit 8x. 

Das ist zwar der 4x SDD herzlich egal, aber die 16x Graphikkarte wird in der Bandbreite ab da begrenzt.
Das soll zwar "nicht so besonders" viel Leistungsfähigkeit kosten, aber es kostet. Soviel ist sicher.

Deswegen war eine Pcie ssd für mich nie eine Option, ich brems ja nicht freiwillig meine schöne Graphikkarte aus...
Sollte man sich also gut überlegen. Bzw sich im Mainboardhandbuch mal erkundingen wie die möglichen Lane Auslastungen geplant wurden.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bootable Nvme SSD im alten System möglich?*

Ist doch ganz einfach.
Enweder das Bios kann NVME oder nicht. Das alte "Stock"-Bios kann kein NVME, also müsste man es Patchen. Das ist nicht trivial. (Bios auslesen, NVME-Patch besorgen, Bios zusammenführen, Bios schreiben)
Forum - [Guide] How to get full NVMe support for all Systems with an AMI UEFI BIOS

Oder man besorgt sich eine NVME-SSD die das kann. Mir ist nur die 950Pro bekannt, die es über irgend einen Trick hinbekommt auch auf Systemen ohne entsprechendes Bios zu booten.


----------



## hell046 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bootable Nvme SSD im alten System möglich?*

Das Board sollte da eigentlich mitspielen was die PCIe Lanes angeht, habe dazu das hier gefunden: PCIe 2.0 x16 support at x16, x8, x8, or dual x16 speed

Man muss noch bedenken, "ab Werk" ist eine Soundkarte mit eingesteckt. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe müsste die Graka dann aber trotzdem ihre x16 bekommen. 

Bios patchen wäre mir dann etwas zu viel aufwand für diese "Spielerei", dann würde ich eher auf das Upgrade vom System warten. Das mit der 950er müsste ich mir mal anschauen.


----------

